# What's in YOUR purse?



## banjobama (Aug 28, 2007)

List what you carry around every day! (kind of fun time waster)

Mine:
Mark Juice Gems lip gloss
small 2 year calendar
receipt from post office
zebra print change purse
pen
car keys
2 bottles of Visine
kiss my face lotion
Mark kiss therapy lip balm
Sharpie
MAC Sandy B lipstick
compact mirror
mini Vaseline
cell phone
stamps
loose change
dollar bills
post it notes


----------



## n_c (Aug 28, 2007)

Wallet (cc,cash,id...etc)
vgv l/g
spice l/l
vgv l/s
cell
keys
lip brush
um...187 se
select sheer pressed
lip balm
post it (shopping list)...and that is all


----------



## Hilly (Aug 28, 2007)

wallet, reciepts lol, check book (i know..who writes checks anymore?), cough drops, balled up kleenex, keys, cell phone, business cards and holder, some lip product currently all in my pink Kate Spade Sam bag


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 28, 2007)

In my bag there usually is: (apart from stray shreds of tobacco and some Urban Decay Lipgunks that live there)
20 B&H Gold, Bottled water, My little lilac Sateen with powder, eyeliner and Lush lipbalm, keys, lighter, Phone, Ipod, Glittery pens, Insulin etc, Rizla, Notepad, Chewing gum, Lucozade, Vivienne Westwood wallet, Glitter, (you never know when you might need it) Some Dior hand cream and tissues.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 28, 2007)

*A heavy m/u bag that has powder, mascara, blush & mini brush, two concealers,  57896547898 lip products, eyeliner...uhm, yeah. I need to clean that out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*wallet
*eye drops, allergy tabs
* gum
*perfume
*sunglasses
*56987456 business cards and store "savings" cards
*bobby pins
*sunglasses
*I think there is a MAC necklace somewhere in there
*gum wrappers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*phone
*pens

Wasn't there a show where they would stop celebs and ask what they had in their purse? My friend told me that one of the chicks from the B52's had a big barrette in her bag and when asked why she had such an ugly barrette, said that she ripped it out of someone's hair.


----------



## banjobama (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_In my bag there usually is: (apart from stray shreds of tobacco and some Urban Decay Lipgunks that live there)
20 B&H Gold, Bottled water, My little lilac Sateen with powder, eyeliner and Lush lipbalm, keys, lighter, Phone, Ipod, Glittery pens, Insulin etc, Rizla, Notepad, Chewing gum, Lucozade, Vivienne Westwood wallet, Glitter, (you never know when you might need it) Some Dior hand cream and tissues._

 
You have a big bag!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_You have a big bag!_

 
I know! I need to carry around a lot of crap due to my diabetes & general high maintenance, haha. It's a large vinyl black glittery one which I bought from a market in Camden for little girl's accessories


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 28, 2007)

- Ipod
- Headcandy headphones
- Notepad
- Pen
- Tic Tacs
- Coin purse
- Wallet
- Tissues
- House+Work keys
- Water bottle
- Makeup bag with:

Mirror 
Lipgloss x 2 
Lipbalm x 2 
Blotting papers 
Paper soap 
MAC Blot 
Handcream 
Advil 
And on days I go the gym I can even fit my gym bag in there! It's a Clive bag I bought from a skate shop. It's the best bag ever <3


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmm....
Okay Everyday I carry:

My wallet
Datebook
Hand Sanitizer
A small spray bottle of alcohol (I am a freak about germs)
A pen
Eye drops
Make-up (Blot powder, lip liner of choice, l/s of choice, eye liner of choice, gloss)
Cell phone
Gum
Hand lotion
Feminine Products


----------



## banjobama (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzyray822* 

 
_Hmmm....
Okay Everyday I carry:

My wallet
Datebook
Hand Sanitizer
A small spray bottle of alcohol (I am a freak about germs)
A pen
Eye drops
Make-up (Blot powder, lip liner of choice, l/s of choice, eye liner of choice, gloss)
Cell phone
Gum
Hand lotion
Feminine Products_

 
Just don't confuse your spray bottle with your eye drops.


----------



## Risser (Aug 29, 2007)

Mine:
-Wallet
-Coin purse
-Cell phone (Nokia N76, it's my notepad also)
-Nintendo DS Lite
-Pen
-House with motorcycle keys
-Tissues & Wet Tissues
-Bankbooks & Seals
-Hand lotion
-Fragrances
-Eyedrops
-Glasses
-Makeup bag(Lipgloss, Lipstick)


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 29, 2007)

-MAC studio fix foundation
-MAC shadow in print
-Lip smacker strawberry banana
-Mark juice gems lip gloss
-cover girl bronzer
-urban decay primer potion
-maybelline dream mousse shimmer
-maybelline shadow stylist
-Neutrogena moistureshine lip gloss
-bonne bell lip lites gloss
-rimmel brown eyeliner
-maybelline volume express mascara
-foundation sponge, pencil sharpener, eyelash curler, powder brush/shadow brush and tweezers

-keys
-wallet
-pen
-splenda
-bobby pins
-comb
-flonase
-curel hand lotion
-receipts


----------



## Stormy (Aug 29, 2007)

Hmmm, let's see....I keep my makeup in a seperate bag in a tote that I carry to work, but in my purse is:

-iPod Shuffle
-Wallet
-Burberry coin purse
-Prada lip balm
-Clinique superbalm
-Coach mini skinny that holds a bunch of addorted cards
-Pens
-Gum
-Keys
-Checkbook
-DS Lite sometimes


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 31, 2007)

- iPod Video
- Pens
- Keys
- Camera
- Memory Stick
- POTC3 Wallet
- Tic Tacs
- MAC lipgloss or lipstick


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 31, 2007)

OMG! I LOVE Mark juice gems!!! Also in my purse and C&C blotters


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_Just don't confuse your spray bottle with your eye drops._

 
owwie


----------



## Annie (Aug 31, 2007)

- wallet
- keys
- miniature notebook that I rarely ever use, but keep in there to pretend I'm organized.
- a plethora of pens, pencils and sharpies
- a pocket knife
- one of the small bottles of lotion from Bath & Body Works
- lipgloss (usually Milani Glossy Tube in Dreamy and MAC lusterglass in Love Nectar)
- pepper spray in one of the outside pockets
- at least two tubes of chapstick
- bottled water
- loose change
- receipts
- "feminine products"
- cell phone
- mascara, because for some reason I forget to put that on a lot and it bothers me all day if I don't have it on.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 1, 2007)

iPod Nano
DS Lite
Cell Phone Cherry Chocolate LG
Guess Wallet
Fresh Pineapple Lotion
Pomegrante Bodycology Spray
Gloomy Bear Dual Mirror Compact
Aquafina Water Bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



HUGE bottle of Advil (wisdom teeth are growing in)
Makeup Bag w/ Blacktrack Fluidline, Slanted Flat Eyeliner Brush, 3D lipglass In 3D, Lash Injection Mascara, Clinique Eyelash Primer, Feline Kohl Power
And some other little nick nacks that I need.


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Sep 1, 2007)

Wallet
Note book
Cuticle Oil
Pen
Pouch of tobacco and papers
Lighter
Tooth brush
Floss
Chewing gum
Scented beads (rose)
Mobile Phone
Nail polish remover
Cuticle scrub
Mouth wash
Lip Balm
Sunscreen
Tooth paste
Swiss army knife
Bottle of lemonade
Baby wipes
Blankety lipstick
Prescriptives blend powder
#182 brush
Little bottle of Panadol
Chanel Coco Mlle
Boyfriends house keys
Tissue Purse with tissues
Cherry blossom paper soap

I think i might have to buy a bigger bag


----------



## macface (Sep 1, 2007)

Lipgloss
Bronzer
small Blush
pencil eyeliner


----------



## user46 (Sep 3, 2007)

2 packs of orbit gum
wallet
makeup bag with 
   - clean & clear blot sheets
   - carmex
   - cloth to clean my glasses
   - chapstick
   - tweezers
little 2 year planner
purple coin purse/wallet
purple highlighter
4 pens (idk?)


----------



## zori (Sep 3, 2007)

Wallet ( cash, ID, cc's, business cards)
Coin purse
Cheque book
Pen 
Old receipts
C&C Oil Absorbing sheets
Blot powder
Chapstick
Revlon cherries in the glow lipgloss
Hairbrush
Eclipse gum
House keys
Office keys
Cell phone


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm so close to carrying my entire bedroom everytime I leave the house.


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's what's in my totebag!

- Wallet
- Tylenol
- Pens
- Notepad
- Mini mirror
- Lipgloss x2
- Mini pink grapefruit body butter
- Cell phone
- iPod
- Mints
- Feminine products

My boyfriend gets upset when I ask him to hold it for a second cause it's so heavy. Haha.


----------



## anns (Sep 6, 2007)

In mine....
* Wallet (IDs, Cash, Credit/Debit Cards, Discount Cards)
* Change Purse
* Check Book
* Cell Phone
* Keys
* Mini Pepper Spray
* Pack of Dentyne Gum.
* Mints
* IPod
* School Planner
* Mini Pencil Box (for school - pens, pencils, highlighters, etc)
* Mini Flash Drive
* Feminine Products
* Sunscreen
* Digi Camera
* Old reciepts
* Ususally a bottle of water/vitamin water

Make-up Bag
* The Body Shop's Mini Brush Set
* Compact Mirror
* PTR Mineral Suncreen
* Mini Hand Sanitizer
* Mini Hair Brush
* Hair bands
* Burt's Bees Lip Balm
* Diorshow
* Eyeliner
* Everyday Minerals Finishing Powder
* Lumier Baby Kabuki Brush

Wow, I never realized how much I carried around...LOL ;-)


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 6, 2007)

in my Juicy Couture terry Daydreamer bag (it's huge, which is how i fit all this!):

1. pens
2. date book/organizer for school
3. sidekick 3
4. palm pilot
5. black ipod nano
6. gum
7. casio exilim digital camera
8. random tickets from phillies games (i have season tickets and live two blocks from the park, and am lazy about taking them out but i save them all)
9. wallet with id, school id, cash, debit card, etc..
10. work access card on my temple lanyard thing
11. random receipts that ive been meaning to organize
12. movie ticket stubs
13. straw wrappers from all my coffee coolattas
14. invisalign case (usually w/ braces inside..im a baaaad girl, i know)
15. baseball from a phillies/mets game with huge meaning to it..and ive just forgotten to take it out!
16. kate spade or juicy couture makeup bag with:

*2-3 MAC lipglasses
*Smolder eye kohl
*Too Faced Lash Injection mascara
*2-3 Mac lipsticks
*a matching MAC lipliner
*Sephora blot tissues
*Sephora mirror compact
*bandages
*hand sanitizer
*Blistex Herbal Answer lipbalm (a miracle in a tube!)
*floss
*Boots No. 7 brown pencil/brush (another miracle!)
*hair elastics
*Sephora double-ended lip brush

and during school, a notebook, school books, and a folder! whew, no wonder my shoulder hurts haha!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 7, 2007)

- couple of pens
- sharpie
- department id & keycard for work
- wallet
- spare change
- rimmel purity l/g
- mac studio fix powder
- covergirl aquasmooth foundation
- vaseline lip blam
- 2 baby bic lighters (i don't smoke...i'm not really sure why i can't leave the house without these.)
- ipod
- itrip


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 7, 2007)

wallet
the perks of being a wallflower
go ask alice
comp book
lighters
balloonacy quad
various change
various dollars
school planner
wrappers
pens/pencils/highlighters
germ x
antibacterial lotion
kleenex
trash
regular lotion 
bank account number
a broken postal service cd
check books 
latin notecards 
texas rhodehous coupon
starbucks coupon
medicine
gum
receipts 
school id
a foundation brush
nastymarykaystuff i got for free
keys
mac bag with unopened:
      studio fix foundation
      blue storm
      cork
makeup bag with:
      213 brush
      graphblack technakohl liner
      magenta lip pencil
      hyper real foundation
      266 brush
      minted liner
      fibre rich lash
      l'oreal mascara
      239 brush
      217 brush
      ether
      sample of helium
      teal pigment
      parfait amour
      white frost pigment sample
      silver fog pigment 
      bare study paint pot
      viva glam VI lipglass
      blacktrack fluidline
      broken :[ beautiful iris
      big t
      hothouse lipglass
      up the amp
      phloof!


i know, i need to clean it.


----------



## MissBGlam (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow you guys must have purses the size of suitcase.
Well all I have in mine are a wallet, keys, and maybe a pen.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 8, 2007)

-Gum
-Cell phone
-Keys
-Tampons in the zipper pocket for emergencies!
-Love Nectar l/g
-Viva Glam V l/s
-A MAC compact with a mirror
-My Coach wallet

And that's about it. I carry smaller purses and even when I carry a larger purse, it's still about the same amount of items


----------



## Edie (Jun 16, 2008)

• Wallet
• Mobile
• Gum
• Perfume (DKNY - The Frangrance)
• iPod Touch
• iPod Shuffle
• Wallet which houses all my bills, fines (grr...speeding cameras s**k!) to do's etc
• Book (into the wild)
• Car and House Keys
• Vapo-drops
• Sunglasses
• Camera
• Hand Sanitiser
• Tissues
• Pen
• Lipgloss 

 and thats it


----------



## sofabean (Jun 16, 2008)

cellphone
keys
wallet
scientific calculator (don't know why i keep this in there lol. it's usually a leftover item from the school year)
pens
digicam
sunglasses (most of the time)
usb card for my digicam lol
day planner
tampons
bluetooth head set
visine (which i never use anymore since it's bad for your eyes)


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Wallet With about 200 recites 
* Bottle of water 
* Juice Cup
*Paci 
* Crystal Lite packets 
*Sunglasses 
*Keys 
*Calculator 
*typically 10 pens/pencils/highlighters
*Lipstick
* Carmex 
*Powder Compact 
*Eyeliner 
*Notebook


----------



## sweetie0716 (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine is easy since I am just carrying a wristlet right now.

ID
Debit Card
Cell phone
some cash
cigarettes
lighter


----------



## KikiB (Jun 16, 2008)

Well...
House key
Work apron that has a lipstick or two, tape cutter, and Dazzleglass plus tons of pieces of receipt tape with random notes to myself
iPod Nano
Urban Decay Deluxe palette
Cell phone
Wallet
Checkbook
Bus pass
Hand cream (L'Occitane Dry Hands formula)
And then..."the case". It's a red croc travel bag from B&BW that was out at Christmas last year-has two big zippered pockets. I use it to hold makeup, perfume, etc...and if I want something simple for a shopping trip, I just put my wallet and such in there. Anywhoo, here is what I have:
Escada Sunset Heat
Dazzleglass-Love Alert, Glamour OD, Pleasure Principle, Ms. Fizz, Funtabulous
Lipglass-Silly Girl, Pink Grapefruit
Lipstick-Sci-Fi-Delity, Flash-n-Dash, Party Mate, Port Red, Electro, Tropic Glow, Lancome Studded, Lancome Glitz/Glam
Pigments-Lark About, Aire-de-Blu, Violet, Mutiny, Jardin Aires, Golden Lemon, Helium
Clinique High Definition mascara
Lune blushcreme
MSF's-Northern Light, Light Flush
Eyeshadows-EL Butter, MUFE #2, UD Jones, UD Eldorado, MAC Moon's Reflection, Sushi Flower, Cool Heat, Crystal Avalanche, Solar White, Beautiful Iris, Aquadisiac, Pagan
Holiday 07 eye brush set plus a Lancome eye brush and a mark blush brush (WHERE IS MY 209SE?!?)
Vincent Longo Giallino liquid eyeliner
B&BW Pink Grapefruit antibac gel
Heatherette Trio 1

I need to clean "The Case" out a bit, but my concept is to have enough to do several DISTINCT looks of different colours in case I have to do my makeup in the car or on a bus, or if it gets washed off or rained off-or if I get bored and want a different look after lunch.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 16, 2008)

Wallet
Cell Phone
Water Bottle
Sunglasses
Keys
iPod
Gum
Door Access card for work
Skittles... from the movie I went to this weekend haha


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jun 16, 2008)

sidekick,
lipgloss
cigarettes
2-3 lighters [i ALWAYS lose them]
whatever i'm drinking that day
mp3 player
camera
mirror
my pass to get into the pool
wallet [with cards/ID/all that stuff]
sunblock [wtf?]
random gum wrappers
my mums cellphone
eyeliner


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 16, 2008)

Wallet - big Barbie one with all my cards/coins/money/receipts inside. Along with travelcards etc.
Paying in book - for cheques...
House key.
Cell Phone - Sony Ericsson K850i.
Copies of CV - I'm still job hunting!
Couple of pens.
Couple of packets Crystal Lite - strawberry I think! My favourite!
Gum.
Ipod - the old Nano type.
Sunglasses - Gucci <3.
Lipbalm of some sort.
Tissues.
Tampons.
Mini Dior Addict 2 perfumes.
Painkillers.

That's about it I think.


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 16, 2008)

bottle of lotion from Hotel Okura
Business card organizer
flyer for salsa classes at the library (because it says bring a hand towel and that made me laugh)
sandalwood scented hand fan
hat from ebay to drop off 
kool aid singles packet - grape
a recipe for a black Russian bundt cake
clinique almost make up in "deep"
naill kit
underwear
pantiliners
condoms
latex gloves (I clean randomly, okay?)
ipod and earbuds
checks
random receipt from a conbini in tokyo
eyeglass cloth
cigarette case wallet
alarm clicker thing for my car
31 cents (w00t! )
blue black pen
blue black glitter pen
transit card
party invite
pack of gum
starbucks card
Bleach vol. 1-4
Hardcore Zen: Punk Rock, Monster Movies & the Truth About Reality
iphone
tendertone in "tender baby"
sunglasses
office keys

yeah. i think that is it.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 16, 2008)

Juicy wallet
coin purse that is super heavy
2 pairs Juicy sunglasses (why 2? its never sunny here...)
Advil, tylenol, BC pills, tums, pepto bismo, dramamine, claritin, gravol and some amoxicillin (i carry around a pharmacy just in case!)
4 hello kitty pens for work
a tinkerbell notepad
house keys
ipod and headphones
digicam
cell phone
about 5 MAC lip products

this is after i finished cleaning out my purse full of crap this morning... these are just the bare essentials!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 16, 2008)

today:
books for my latin dance styles and history class
Jordi Labanda notebooks (these are sooooo cute)
character shoes for dance
Sedu flat iron
Hair Dryer
Olivia Garden round brushes
products for blowing out kinky curly hair (i am blowing out some friend's hair later)
wallet
NARS Chihuahua lipgloss
LIRR Port Jeff Branch timetable
Gold Nintendo DS
cell phone

i have kind of a long day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i feel this girls hair is gonna take me 2 hours to blow!!!!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a tiny bag which I usually take everywhere. It's just a little zippy case where I have a cell phone, money, debit card, some cash, my school ID, my key, and that's about it.


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 17, 2008)

In my Kooba (of the moment):

Wallet ($$, CC, receipts, savings cards/stamp cards)
Ipod video
brush
pocketbook (for reading on the BART train)
magazine (also for reading on the BART train)
breath mints
car/house/misc keys
sunglasses
mini bottle of B&BW Pear Blossom lotion
mini bottle of B&BW Pear Blossom spray
a packet of White Tea w/ Raspberry To Go
cellphone
hand fan
Bluetooth ear bud
dental floss
mini bottle of Purell hand sanitizer
tube of Advil 
bottle of Allegra (for allergies)
and finally...my makeup bag:

MAC Studio Fix compact in C4
MAC Tendertone in Hush, Hush
MAC l/s in Strawbaby and Honeyflower
MAC l/g in Rose de Sheer and Pink Grapefruit
MAC l/p in Cork, Oak, Subculture, Spice and Dervish
MAC e/l in Engraved
Carmex w/SPF30 in Mint
Benefit 24k Gold l/s
Sephora Pro travel blush brush
Rohto Ice eyedrops
pencil sharpener
tweezers/nailclipper
Palladio rice paper blotting sheets in Natural


----------



## lara (Jun 17, 2008)

#  My bag. The dimensions on the inside seem to be five times larger than the exterior dimensions suggest, it seems to expand indefinitely and it never gets too heavy. I suspect it's a magic bag. I picked it up for twenty bucks from a run-out store in Market City expecting it to last only a month, and so far it's survived nearly three years of heavy-duty daily use and the leather is getting better with age. Colour me impressed.

# My wallet. An indulgence from Alannah Hill a year or so back, mostly purchased because it's such a pretty deep raspberry red and, to be honest, I need a brightly coloured wallet so I can see it in my gaping cavern of a bag. Another leather good that seems to hold an indefinite amount of junk. I recently cleaned out three months worth of ATM receipts, bus tickets, coffee cards and spare change under a denomination of $.20 and now it feels incredibly empty.

# 180g Ipod video (currently dosed up with episodes of CSI so I can admire my Secret TV Husband during my commute on the monorail), my house keys on an Australian Navy lanyard, a compact of face powder and a retractable powder brush in a cute pink metal cannister. One of my most treasured possessions is just hidden under a key in that picture - a tiny brass propeller that His Nibs made for me back when we first started dating. He turned it on a lathe from a solid block of brass, didn't cast it from a mold or anything. He's unbelievably clever with his hands.

# Mints and emergency chocolate. I've taken to buying mints in flavours that I know most people loathe - spearmint, orange mint, passionfruit, etc - because it's the only way that my stash of mints isn't depleted by everyone else at work. Everyone else is too cheap or lazy to buy their own supply, ergo I buy ones that they won't touch.

# The world's most useless mobile phone/PDA (I'll never buy an iPAQ ever again. You hear me HP? NEVER.), a beaten-up Nintendo DS featuring my horrible addiction to Animal Crossing Wild World, a decent handful of pens aquired from places various and my Australian Navy security access card.

# Second choice sunglasses (my favourite old black Wayfarers appear to have been either stolen out of my bag at work or His Nibs accidentally threw them out last time he purged the house), shabby old MAC make-up bag and my faithful Polaroid classic.

# Two Laura Mercier lip stains that I regret purchasing, a lip balm from work and a tinted Dr Pepper balm that [info]iibnf got for me, $2.05 in loose change and a well-read copy of Cassell's Dictionary of Word & Phrase Origins. 

(I cheated this and reposted this from when it was originally posted to the inmybag lj community. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kjaneb (Jun 17, 2008)

- Wallet
- iPod Touch
- Blackberry Curve
- Keys with work access card, dorm access card and USB Key
- Trashy book from train trips to and from work
- Glasses and glasses case
- Moleskine diary
- MAC Faux lipstick
- Bare Escentuals Trixie Lip Gloss
- Missha lip brush
- Clinique Post-Blemish Formula Pen (I had a pimple last week...Eek!)
- Green enamel pen

This is the emptiest my bag has been in weeks! I have a huge black leather bag that I can actually use as a weekender >.>


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 17, 2008)

electronics
-iphone
-camera

makeup all mac i have a mini pouch for it
-lipstick or lipgloss
-blot powder
-181 SE
-blush

Misc
-advil
-pens
-pencil
-receipts
-coins
-index cards
-rubber bands
-wallet
-keys
-water bottle

Kid stuff
-bandaids
-neosporin
-tweezers

I'm like a freaking rite aid


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 17, 2008)

- ipod
- chemistry books
- photocopies
- cell phone
- banana
- heels for work
- wallet
- keys
- pink ray bans
- tickets for an alicia keys concert tonight :]
- tylenol
- pleasureseeker l/s
- summerfruit l/l
- quad w/ shroom, woodwinked, bronze & beautymarked
- sugar lip balm
- 217 brush
- nars blush in lustre
- tarte kabuki
- black eye liner
- tendertone in sweetooth
- d&g lightblue
- pepperspray
- pencil, pen, highlighters
- camera
- sweater
- leggings
- philosophy blotting sheets
- orbit bubblegum
- small hairspray

i need a suitcase.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought I was bad for lugging stuff around! 
But because I'm bored.. I took a picture...







1: My bag from asos.com. It looks really small but its just slouched down!
2: My make up bag
3: My purse which is so filled with receipts that it won't close
4: The contents of my make up bag! Studio fix powder, two blushes, UD brow box, concealer, slimshine, eye kolh, angled brush, tweezers, some liquid eyeliner, another liquid liner but with a thicker brush, mascara
5: I say I hate lip products... but all these live in the side pockets of my bag haha.
6. Cigarettes and several lighters... some don't work!
7. Hair brush, comb, lip balms, car keys/house keys/chewbacca keyring - he's missing an arm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
8: Mini moisturisers and cuticura hand gel which has been in my bag so long that it probably creates more germs when I use it. 
9: Various drugs haha... indigestion tablets, immodium (I have IBS so I carry this just incase even though it doesn't work ugh), pill, painkillers

I left out the feminine things obviously!

p.s I did number them on photobucket but it hasn't come up


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 17, 2008)

-keys
-wallet
-bubble gum
-cleansing wipes
-tissues
-mobile phone
-cigarettes+lighter
-makeup bag 
-sunglasses
-small hair brush


----------



## xiahe (Jun 17, 2008)

* camera (Kodak Easy Share, it's red...does anyone know how to take good pictures of makeup with this???  everytime I try it looks like i'm wearing NOTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* B&BW antibacterial lotion (Japanese Cherry Blossom!)
* deodorant, but usually only in the summer...sometimes I need to reapply lol
* some extra tampons
* a bottle of nail polish (in whatever color I'm wearing...I CAN'T STAND having chips in my polish so if it happens at least I have something to fix it up with!
* some extra tampons
* sunglasses
* wallet with license, insurance cards, other important cards, and $$$
* phone
* pen/pencil and a little notebook thingy
* keys

and in my vera bradley mod floral blue (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) makeup pouch:

* Revlon Colorstay eyeliner pencil (black)
* eyelash curler
* Almay One Coat Nourishing Triple Effect mascara (black...idk why I carry mascara with me because I never reapply it, but I just do)
* lipglosses...C.O. Bigelow Orange Mentha Mint Shine (B&BW) & MAC Wonderstruck lustreglass
* Carmex clickstick chapstick
* Almay Clear Complexion Concealer
* Physicians Formula Mineral Wear pressed powder
* Sonia Kashuk folding lash/brow groomer
* MAC Politely Pink lipstick
* q-tips
* hair tie
* anti-baby pills
* Boscia Oil-Blotting Linens - green tea!!!  OMG if you don't use these, start using them!!!!  waaaaaaay better than the Clean & Clear ones, *DOESN'T* contain mineral oil and you get 100 LARGE sheets for $10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*sometimes* I'll carry some eyeshadows, too, but usually I don't have to find myself reapplying


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 24, 2008)

Right now in my purse I have...  (my purse is a white shoulder Guess bag)

- Bus Schedule
- Wallet
- Rubiks Cube
- Keys
- Sunglasses
- Mints
- Oil Control Lotion
- Take a Hint Tendertone
- Steppin' Out Dazzleglass
- iPod

Thats about it


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 24, 2008)

My leopard hoodie, a book, a covergirl wetslicks lipgloss and my Gulf Stream eyeshadow from the Cool heat collection.


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine (I carry small purses, rarely have any makeup with me but a lipglass)

wallet
cell phone
palm
nymphette lipgladd
pen
camera


----------



## lala_ura (Jun 25, 2008)

I have...

My wallet (I.D., money, credit cards)
MAC angel l/s
MAC blot powder
sunglasses (darn florida heat!)
pen
car keys


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

whatever lip products i use that day
small travel bottle of Mariah's M perfume
hairbrush
jawclip
mirror
cellie
wallet
suntan lotion
keys


----------



## rbella (Jun 26, 2008)

2 cell phones (1 work, 1 personal)
Supra Key (I sell homes)
An assload of keys on 1 keychain that is being choked to death
Cherry Chapstick
NARS Turkish Delight
Dervish lipliner
Chanel Waikiki
MAC Blot powder compact in Medium
Kleenex, Kleenex and more Kleenex
Sudafed
Reading Glasses (sad I know)
Sunglasses
Business Cards
Jewelry buffer cloth
Wallet (money, cc's, membership cards, pharmacy cards, insurance, etc.)
Pens
Pad of paper
Tampons
Mints
Advil
Mini calendar
Pics of niece and nephew
Disposable camera
Mirror compact


----------



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 26, 2008)

* Cell phone
* keys
* ipod 
* Victoria´s secret make up bag : eyeliner ( most of the times engraved), blush, concealer, benefit face brush, concealer brush, lipgloss, perfume.
* pen
* wallet
* strawberry mentos.


that´s it.


----------



## bustaboo (Jun 27, 2008)

- 2 phones
 - ipod
 - spearmint gum
 - keys
 - wallet
 - antibacterial gel (comes in handy when customers return vehicle licence plates that are dirty, greasy and covered in dead bugs)
 - mini makeup bag containing random lip glosses and a compact
 - hair clip
 - whatever perfume I'm wearing that day


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_
* Sonia Kashuk folding lash/brow groomer
_

 
i have the same thing.  my sister got it for me as a last-minute stocking stuffer and i almost threw it away.  good thing i didn't cause i LOVE this thing!

i've got:
*makeup bag 
*many lipglasses/lipsticks/slimshines
*mini lipconditioner
*tendertone
*mini burt's bees hand salve 
*mini burt's bees cuticle creme
*mini vasoline
*floss
*lash/brow comb
*lash curler
*brush
*qtips
*notebook
*coach planner
*coach pill case
*medtronic remote
*coin purse for store credit cards and coupons
*extra pens
*gum
*mints
*mirror
*antibacterial lotion
*elidel
*phone
*blot paper
*blot powder
*wallet
*sunglasses
*keys
*ipod
*bandaids
*nail file
*wallet
*work keycard


----------



## Lapis (Jun 30, 2008)

ok I'll try this

my big fat wallet
fluerville wipes container
3 huggies diapers
take along container with graham crackers
granola bars
gum
mints
cell
biz cards
tissue
Sonia Kashuk brush set
In the make up bag-
NYX lip stick
Mac studio fix
fashion flair e/s
random lipsticks and glosses
meds

and that's my small bag


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 30, 2008)

i have quite a small purse (or bag as i call it!!) so not so much to list...

-bus pass
-wallet
-blackberry
-house keys
-store keys
-chewing gum
-lollipop loving lippie
-strawberry chapstick
-bank statement
-mini brush
-5 sony pens


----------



## Jennybella (Jun 30, 2008)

in my small brown Coach I have:

1.) MAC Sugartrance lipglass from the Fafi collection
2.) Blistex lip infustion in cherry splash
3.) $1.07 in coins
4.) my Metro north spouse ID (so I can ride the train for free)
5.) my license
6.) a Metro Card with 4 rides on it
7.) one of those visa gift cards with 10$ on it
8.) keys
9.) 30 gb IPOD
10.) checkbook for my bank account
11.) checkbook for my husband & I's joint account
12.) my Palm Treo ( BEST CELL PHONE EVER!!)


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 30, 2008)

Wallet
mobile phone
keys
pen 
3 red lipsticks i need to take out but haven't gotten around to
bountiful plushglass
pucker tendertone
lipbrush
pop up hairbrush
compact mirror
hair bobbles
tampon
solpadol, zoton and pills
debit and credit cards
passport (i've a baby face i get hit for id way too much)
credit card bills i need to pay
about 20 old receipts
mini perfume bottle
earrings i need to take out but haven't gotten around to it
Old squashed sweets that i'm binning as i type
some pennys
alot of fluff

Wow that seems like alot considering I only carry a small bag lol.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

Well today since I went down to the beach:

Tatami mat
Sunglasses (Dior Cannage 2's)
Tanning oil
Sunscreen-a basic one and then both versions of Suntan Boulevard (the face and body ones)
Can of Barq's
Bus pass
Scarf
Mirror
Cell phone
House key
Tampons
Wallet
iPod Nano
Mini bottle of Dream Angels Desire EDP
Dream Angels Desire lotion
L'Occitane hand cream
Pink Grapefruit hand sanitizer
All the usual makeup-I tend to reapply down at the beach. 

But for tomorrow, I also have to have:
Complete change of work clothes-black dress, white shirt, waist cincher belt, work apron, and of course undies
Towel, since the tatami mat is broken


----------



## concertina (Jul 2, 2008)

I love this thread! I don't know how I've never seen it!

I like seeing what other people carry. There's this group on flickr called "What's in your bag?" There are *constantly* new posts! 

Flickr: what's in your bag?


----------

